# 10 Year Settlement route for partners



## CrazzzyBlonde (Jun 24, 2011)

So i came across this while checking on the spouse visa: A new 10 year route. (cant post links so look on UKBA in as if you were going to the spouse visa) 

It seems that there is no financial requirement. Is this actually the case? My husband and I were struggling to meet the financial requirements for the 5 year route but we do both work. 

Also, is it just the FLR (FP) you have to submit? The whole thing is confusing me and i'm wondering if someone could shed some light? 

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not new. Has been around for some time. Called long residence (LR). See UK Border Agency | Completing application form SET(LR) and guidance.
It's a kind of concession for those who have lived in UK legally, say as a student who can't normally go for settlement. The thing is, there is now a limit of 5 years as a student, and there are similar restrictions on other non-settlement visas such as Tier 2 intra-company transfer so it's quite difficult to live here continuously for 10 years without settlement visa. Also there is a strict limit to how much you could be away during those 10 years.


----------



## CrazzzyBlonde (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah i see. I dont often look on the UKBA site. 

So would it be possible for my husband to apply for this visa? He came over on the YMS visa in November 2012 and we married in August 2013 after is was made impossible for us to marry, or even live, in canada as planned. We cant apply for the 5 year route since we're only on about £14k a year between us. 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But he can't switch to spouse leave when his YMS visa expires in 2014 as you don't meet the income requirement. So I suggest you start looking for higher-paying jobs now. 
SET(LR) is completely different. It's for those who have already lived in UK continuously for 10 years.


----------



## CrazzzyBlonde (Jun 24, 2011)

For this?



> If you do not meet all the requirements for the 5-year route you may be given permission to stay here on the 10-year family route to settlement if you meet the requirements.
> 
> For the 10-year leave to remain partner route (only available to applications made from within the UK) you must show that:
> 
> ...


Unless they have worded it terribly and shoved it in the wrong section under a different name...?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> and there are* insurmountable obstacles to family life *with your partner continuing overseas.


This is the key. It comes under the heading of human rights and family protection, and your partner's circumstances must be truly exceptional, and before allowing leave to remain, you will probably require a court judgment confirming those exceptional circumstances, such as danger to life. One recent example is someone who lives in Syria, and it was considered that his continuing stay there was considered to pose insurmountable obstacles to family life. It's something very rarely granted.


----------

